# Ultra Racing Braces



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

Not sure if there a thread on these or not. Ive purchased ultra racing's front strut brace rear brace and just recently installed the Whiteline rear anti roll bar and the car handles phenomenally. I want to know would the other braces be worth installing as well these are the ones I currently don't have
:: Front lower bar
:: Middle lower bar
:: Rear member brace
:: Rear lower bar


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

You got the best ones. If I understand correctly the others listed there are more of a frame brace type so it might not improve handling to much. There are no other ones that I know of.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DaCruzeMissile!!! said:


> Not sure if there a thread on these or not. Ive purchased ultra racing's front strut brace rear brace and just recently installed the Whiteline rear anti roll bar and the car handles phenomenally. I want to know would the other braces be worth installing as well these are the ones I currently don't have
> :: Front lower bar
> :: Middle lower bar
> :: Rear member brace
> :: Rear lower bar


Those are the three pieces I have and I agree, those are probably all you need. I am considering the 22mm front Whiteline sway bar though. The other lower braces are in the picture. Ignore the red circle.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Are you planning on a lot of track / autocross ?? If so im sure those will stiffen the chassis further . If this is just your commuter car I dont think I would bother personally


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Those are the three pieces I have and I agree, those are probably all you need. I am considering the 22mm front Whiteline sway bar though. The other lower braces are in the picture. Ignore the red circle.


Im considering the front swaybar myself. I dont know how much work it is, I here its quite a bit dropping the subframe and all. I've also read that there is a way around the subframe.


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

15CruzeTD said:


> You got the best ones. If I understand correctly the others listed there are more of a frame brace type so it might not improve handling to much. There are no other ones that I know of.


Yeah I don't wsnt to throw $$$ at them if they aren't needed especially for casual back road driving


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> Are you planning on a lot of track / autocross ?? If so im sure those will stiffen the chassis further . If this is just your commuter car I dont think I would bother personally


Yeah its mostly a commuter and casual canyon/back road driver if it won't give me a significant improvement i wouldn't want to drop $$$ on them


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

If you were going full out track car r serious autocross then Im sure adding the extra stiffening bars would be beneficial But again just my opinion


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

DaCruzeMissile!!! said:


> Yeah its mostly a commuter and casual canyon/back road driver if it won't give me a significant improvement i wouldn't want to drop $$$ on them



I think what @Mr_Pat is trying to say, the loss in driving comfort vs the amount of time your carving the canyon might not make sense to do the bracing. The bars will stiffen the chassis to the point that bumps will be more noticeable


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DaCruzeMissile!!! said:


> Im considering the front swaybar myself. I dont know how much work it is, I here its quite a bit dropping the subframe and all. I've also read that there is a way around the subframe.


Can you elaborate on what you are referring to about the frame?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Murphsox said:


> I think what @Mr_Pat is trying to say, the loss in driving comfort vs the amount of time your carving the canyon might not make sense to do the bracing. The bars will stiffen the chassis to the point that bumps will be more noticeable


I installed the two UR bars and the rear Whiteline early on, with the sway bar probably the best handling upgrade I have done, and they did help stiffen up the body, but when I installed the TurboTechRacing trans mount, that masked all of the other vibrations including the dual exhaust. It is like driving a bumble bee.


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Can you elaborate on what you are referring to about the frame?


Im guessing the correct term would be crossmember, ive read and hear subframe sometimes. And from what I can gather it supports the engine and front suspension pretty much what everything mounts to. If it is true that this assembly has to be lowered to exchange the sway bars that would be alot of work but im sure the reward would be worth the effort giving the results of the recent rear bar install


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

I will try and hunt down the threads where I read this


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

This is a screen shot of the thread ill also put a url too


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I went bilstien coil overs on my shopping list first and with white line rear sway bar. I felt this to be the best bang for the buck upgrade. Eventually chassis stiffness will be added too.
Be sure to not ignore tires, all that suspension parts won’t do much if the tires suck.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Possible to remove the old sway bar but by the comment looks like it must be a nightmare to get the new one in without dropping the front subframe.


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

Found a procedure on how to remove it





Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Removal Procedure - Stabilizer Shaft Insulator Replacement - Front Suspension - Suspension







www.ccruze.com


----------

